

Humans.lol, the opposite of robots.txt, at SeatGeek.com - dallasgutauckis
http://seatgeek.com/humans.lol

======
voltagex_
The entire site is inaccessible to me as I don't have Flash installed. Haven't
tested it in Shumway yet.

